

Exams come to the bedroom with new invigilation software - bensummers
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2010/jun/08/exams-bedroom-invigilation-software

======
pwim
This solution will be vastly inferior for catching potential cheaters than
having them take a test in the classroom. Requiring an invigilator to inspect
individual camera feeds isn't feasible. Furthermore, as the student has full
control of the environment, he'll be able to easily work around the controls.
For instance, although there is a 360 degree webcam, I suppose it is not
monitoring the vertical plane and someone could put answers below or above the
camera.

~~~
bensummers
Isn't it more fundamental than that? You're giving someone with huge
incentives to cheat access to the hardware. How can you possibly make that
system secure?

